# The Papier Mache Nightmare 2009



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a few shots from our 2009 Halloween display which was set up, displayed and taken down all in the same day due to extreme wind and rain.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow it all looks great-did anyone get to see it other than you


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Really wish you'd develop some talent with the paper mache, stollo. Disgusting! 

(p.s. INCREDIBLE Work, stollo!!)


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

pyro said:


> wow it all looks great-did anyone get to see it other than you


My two boys and myself spent about 6 hours setting up the display...it was ready including thunder and lightning fx, two audio soundtracks and fog by 5pm...it ran until about 12:30am ...then I tore down and packed all the papier mache pieces which took until about 3am. We had 85 ToT's and about 50 adults stop by during the evening....overall fun but the rush in setup didn't allow time for details such as cobwebbing, hiding supports, etc...a little disappointing but we at least we got something displayed.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Totally amazing. Excellent artwork, very imaginative creations. I tried doing one stinking little bony hand with paper mache this year and completely screwed it up. I didn't have a good recipe for the "goo" and didn't realize how long it took for it to dry enough to finish it (paint, etc).


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow thats amazing


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Sensory overload!

Magnificent as always, Scott. Makes me wish I lived in an area that was more conducive to the use of mache. Well done, my friend.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

You are so talented! I'm really excited to try building some things this year from your website. The rats and spiders are my favorite, great work!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Glad you got to have something out this year. Always inspiring to see what you do with mache. It's such a bummer that so many people got rained out or blown down. We just barely escaped bad winds ourselves.

Hope next year finds Halloween falling on a cool, dry, and still night at your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will you come live on our street?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

It looked awesome in spite of the rush!
I'm jealous though because I'm only 1/2 way thru my tear down!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW, glad you got your display out for a bit. Very nice collection of props Scott, just awesome.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C display! Great artwork! I'm going to attempt paper mache again for next year. If I could imitate just one of your props, I'd be estatic! Excellent work! Glad you got to put it out for a while...TOT's must have loved them!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Your artwork is fab!. Happy to hear you where at least able to display it for a short time.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, you are 1 talented paper mache God! Everything looks great, truely awesome details in your work. Love it!


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

awsome as always....... we lucked out with clear skys that night. rained most of the week before though


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Amazing as always, you make fantastic props!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

How do the props hold up when wet? Just wondered if you need to repair or touch them up at all? A beautiful display. Sorry you had to rush around so much. The weather was a major hindrance for a lot of us.
Now will you make all new stuff for next year or use many of the same props?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome Job Stolloween. I think you have made every kind of prop in paper mache, I'm waiting for the tutorial on how to make a house in paper mache. You are the king of paper mache! Great Job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, even if you didn't have time for the finishing touches.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks amazing as always


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I love displays where you see things that you just won't see at other home haunts or in stores. Incredible! Every prop is a masterpiece!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

everything is awesome! too bad you didn't get to do the detail stuff, but it is still fabulous! ( mine isn't anything like yours, but didn't get the cobwebs, etc. out either, also in MI)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I wish I was there!...Love your work Stoll


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I really, truly, sincerely HOPE that the people in your neighborhood realize how LUCKY they are to live by my papier mache idol's house.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Do the kids in your neighborhood have any idea how lucky they are? Scott, you are a master!


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing work!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

To much talent for one person to have-you need to share some of it with me.
As always awesome work!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

A work of art! Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice. Too bad the weather didn't cooperate.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

The group of displays look great. Props to the bonny headstones and the odd old ugly couple with the 2 ghoulish creatures coming out of the grave.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

The Papier Mache Nightare Redux

We had absolutely beautiful weather this weekend&#8230;sunny, in the high 60's so I set up our display for a second weekend for the sole purpose of getting some night shots. The entire gallery of photos from 2009 is on www.stolloween.com .


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

No one who didn't know would ever look at your work and think "paper." Your pumpkins look so solid and sturdy.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It is absolutely mind numbing to me at what you do with paper. You are absolutely at the top of the game with this medium.Beautiful ,scary work.


----------



## Smiter (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Stolloween!

I wish to share a few things with you. I first stumbled upon you sight about 2 months ago. The first two evenings that I did so, I literally spent minimal of 5 hours a night just ...."Looking"... and taking all of your art and tutorials in. I had no idea that paper mache could be mastered and used in the ways that you use it.

You were so descriptive and helpful in your tutorials.. that I started to believe that ..." I "... could actually... just maybe.. be able to "attempt" one of your projects. This year, life being life, and time constraints.. I did not attempt anything before Halloween. However... I will definitely try something in mache after the winter holidays. I think I may begin with a pumpkin, as I think they can be so expressive.

Thanks so very much for inspiring me, and for helping to reawaken creative impulses through your art. My hat is off to you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Smiter said:


> Hi Stolloween!
> 
> I wish to share a few things with you. I first stumbled upon you sight about 2 months ago. The first two evenings that I did so, I literally spent minimal of 5 hours a night just ...."Looking"... and taking all of your art and tutorials in. I had no idea that paper mache could be mastered and used in the ways that you use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice comment....the first step in creating anything is believing that you can do it....the second step is doing it.

Thank you everyone for the generous comments, they are all appreciated.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Remarkable creations, Scott! Glad you did a second setup so you could get the night pictures. the lighting is really nice. Another great display!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Unbelievable....great work


----------

